# Boas > Anacondas >  New Green Anaconda

## 54bogger

I just picked her/him up Wednesday and he/she is settling in very well. It's supposed to be a year old and it's between 2-3ft, looking forward to spending some time with this one. I also have a albino white tiger phase retic, 3 Eastern Diamondback Rattlesnake's, and a East African Gaboon viper.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (12-31-2015),_BeelzeBall._ (02-18-2017),Craiga 01453 (02-18-2017),dylanjwicklund (11-09-2015),_EDR_ (02-18-2017),Marzipan (04-26-2017),Mike17 (02-17-2017)

----------


## John1982

Congrats on the pickup. Don't be shy with the updates, quite a few eunectes fans round here.

----------


## enginee837

Although I have never owned one, I worked with one that was about the same age as yours at a pet shop years ago.  Contrary to what I had been told, he was very docile, easy going and never even entertained the idea of biting.  
They are beautiful snakes but a little too big for my current program.

----------


## 54bogger

When I first got him/her home and took it out I got nipped twice, but the next time I picked it up there was no nipping. I haven't touched it since Wednesday, I'm just letting it settle in.
I did feed it today and it ate without hesitation.

----------


## John1982

My green was super chill but he was f2 or f3 captive bred. My yellow took a lot of work as a youngster, and would still slash me every now and then, but he was my favorite. They were both good handlers and would just sit with me for hours while I did homework, read, or watched television.

----------


## 54bogger

That's what I like, my retic used to do that but now he just likes to travel.

----------


## 54bogger

Here's a few pics from today.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (12-31-2015),John1982 (11-17-2015),Maru (02-03-2019),Megg (11-18-2015),_Reinz_ (11-17-2015),ScalySenua (01-26-2019),ThatGuyEli (01-01-2016)

----------


## Reinz

Congrats on a great pickup!

I'm glad that there may be more Anaconda posts.  I just love them.  Can't get enough.  :Snake:

----------


## 54bogger

Thanks, and there will be ALOT more! lol

----------


## Albert Clark

Beautiful reptile you have there! Sounds like a very active collection too. Congrats. Keep us updated. Thanks. :Smile:

----------

54bogger (11-17-2015)

----------


## Tigerhawk

He looks great. Keep the pictures comming.

----------

54bogger (11-18-2015)

----------


## gameonpython

What a beauty. Keep us updated!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JoshSloane

Can we get a pic of your setup?  Did you go with a water feature?

----------

Megg (11-18-2015)

----------


## 54bogger

Here's her home for now, it's 36LX18WX18T with coconut substrate (same as eco earth). She has a water bowel she lays in and to the far right of the pic is a hot spot around 88-90 degrees, the hide was with her when I got her so I used it so she would have something familiar to her to help her settle in. I'm going to get her a new hide because I hate how 'cheesy' that clay pot looks!!!

----------


## 54bogger

Here's a couple of pics of Maxine at home.

----------

_EDR_ (02-18-2017)

----------


## Ax01

wow! Maxine looks awesome!!   :Very Happy: 

i've always been fascinated by big snakes esp. the Green Anaconda. but i don't think i could go bigger than a Boa.

congrats! i look forward to seeing her grow.

----------


## ArabianOak

Awesome!  This is really my goal (to own a baby green anaconda) but was told by pretty much anyone and everyone not to get a baby green as my first snake...

What are your thoughts on that?  

Whats the best place to pick one up once i'm ready to make that plunge?  The baby ball I got now is super easy going.  I kinda want something a little more mean...lol.   

How fast do they grow compared to the ball python?

----------


## Albert Clark

I think the set up you have seems functional and adequate for now. You always have time to tweak things as you go forward. Thanks for sharing. One day I will own a giant but it will be a hypo Burmese. Anacondas are great though. Good luck.

----------


## ArabianOak

By the way...HOLY COW...just looked at your photo bucket page!  I've never seen anyone hold a gaboon viper or rattlesnake like that!  WOW!  

You have some big cahoonies!  lol

----------


## Mike17

Awesom animal! and very impressive collection, congratulations!

----------


## cchardwick

I love it!

----------


## Neal

Each individual has their own personality. I've dealt with calm greens and temperamental greens. The same goes for yellows.

The yellow I used to have I got from Matt Crews in FL before they banned the whole over state thing. She was a sweetheart.

----------


## EDR

Really cool best of luck. For a small collection you got some interesting stuff.

----------


## Ba11er

definitely keep us updated with pics, if you want to toss in some rattlesnake photoshoots from time to time would be great

----------


## CharlotteCerise

> Awesome!  This is really my goal (to own a baby green anaconda) but was told by pretty much anyone and everyone not to get a baby green as my first snake...
> 
> What are your thoughts on that?  
> 
> Whats the best place to pick one up once i'm ready to make that plunge?  The baby ball I got now is super easy going.  I kinda want something a little more mean...lol.   
> 
> How fast do they grow compared to the ball python?


I think the advice to not get a green for your first was very good advice. Giants really aren't first snakes. A good idea would be to try a female boa constrictor, they get pretty big (13 ft) and heavy so are good practice for a giant. Or a blood. You said you want something meaner, and most boa constrictors are pretty nice, so maybe a big female blood that hasn't been handled much would be something you're looking for. Whatever you do, try to take getting into giants slowly. They can be dangerous. Not trying to fear monger, just being real. In the mean time look at handling videos and read up on safety. You could also ask around, so many giant keepers are pretty friendly and give advice freely.

Beautiful baby, they look very happy with their setup  :Smile:

----------

Gio (05-12-2017)

----------

